# A shocking experience



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Was it from static and winter's low humidty? Weird.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Get one of those and you won't need to get you a taser. lol


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a 1" x 42" belt sander (not HF) and I have never had a problem with static electricity. Mine runs at 1725 rpm while yours runs at 3450 rpm. I wonder if it's the higher speed responsible for the static electricity. What are the drive wheels made of? Mine are metal. If yours are made of a fiber or plastic, that could create the static charge; much like a Van de Graff machine.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

I've got the same out fit and it has shocked the snot out of me many times.
When I was using it a lot I got to where I would keep one hand on it so it wouldn't build up any static and sap me.
I keep wondering if it's going to short out or something like that.

*Adding to what I said before*
I just watched the video and see what needs to be done.
I had been using it with the back brace on with no problem and like you was going to do some shaping and took it off and that's when it started saping me also.

*Thanks for the heads up*

I was worried about it having a short in the motor or something like that.

I will be putting the back back on, been wanting to try adding a curved wood backer for shaping any way.

It is a great little sander!!!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I've got one of these, and I did leave the back on. Not a fan of the back, but I will admit I've never been shocked. I think I'll pass on taking it off!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Dampening the belt may help, ensure though it a resin bonded type that can be water pressure cleaned othewise you may get a buffing belt.

I ground everything










The dust extractor livened me up a few times I tell you.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, let's see…

Plastic wheels for the belt to run on, a non-conducting belt and continuous belt motion - this is a Van de Graaff generator !

Or half of one anyway. It is obviously leaving the accumulated charge on the belt until you discharge it. That metal backing plate that you installed probably equalizes the charge between the belt and the metal frame of the sander.


----------



## Liam459 (May 16, 2017)

YouTube if I inform you how to download it. Considering SnapTube where this application is not available in Google Play Store.


----------



## Hooker452 (Jun 21, 2017)

after that Musical.ly Application is the one you need to have. musicallylogin.co the customer needs to supply his/her legitimate number.


----------

